
A 3-D Look Inside the Tasmanian Tiger’s Pouch, Long After Extinction - montrose
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/23/science/tasmanian-tiger-pouch.html
======
peatmoss
I really hope scientists figure out how to resurrect this species!
[https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/12/thylacine-
genome...](https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/12/thylacine-genome-
extinct-tasmanian-tiger-cloning-science/)

